# Installing the Mini Split



## Janderso (Jun 1, 2019)

The weather forecast has temps in the high 90’s next week.
I have the Mr. Cool diy 12k unit.
It should be up and running by noon today. The unit is mounted to the shop wall, the 25 foot line is run and I have a dedicated circuit to the condenser. Not much left to do.


----------



## Stonebriar (Jun 1, 2019)

Awsome.  Stay COOL


----------



## Janderso (Jun 1, 2019)

Wowzers 
Holy quiet and cool Batman.
Got it working by 9:00am.
Today is forecast 93 degrees.
Should be a good test.
Extremely quiet! Plenty of cold air flowing into my formerly stuffy shop.
You got to get one.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 1, 2019)

Keep cool, Jeff!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 2, 2019)

very nice, I'd love one of those for my garage!


----------



## benmychree (Jun 2, 2019)

The closest thing that I have in my shop are several Navy surplus bulkhead fans--- lots better than nothing at All!


----------



## TRX (Dec 28, 2019)

How did the mini split work out?  Have you had to change filters yet?

Mine's still in the box, pending some other work that has to be done first.  I've wondered about how often I'll have to service it, given oil smoke, welding smoke, grinder dust, etc.

In order to make sure it's always accessible for cleaning, I plan to install the head unit over the door.  The instructions say not to do that, but nobody seems to have a reason as to why.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 28, 2019)

It’s awesome.
I use the heat every day.
Filter I have cleaned it. It’s a rinse and dry screen.
I read that too about over the door?.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 28, 2019)

since the unit draws air in and pushes air out, you may draw unwanted warm air in.
that makes the compressor work harder (longer cycle times) to remove heat from the air in the room.
if you draw already cooled air, the cycle times are reduced and the system will last exponentially longer


----------



## Janderso (Dec 28, 2019)

Figures
Mike would know.


----------



## coherent (Dec 28, 2019)

These posts about the Mr Cool mini split units caught my attention and after some research I ordered one of their Advantage 18k units for a room above my garage that has no decent independent heat or a/c.  I realise it's not actually a DIY model (the lines aren't pre-vac'd & charged) but I have gauges and a vacuum pump and the $400-500 lower price and higher seer rating than the DIY model seem like a better deal. The outside unit still comes pre-charged, so it's just a matter of evacuating the lines and opening the valves and releasing the R410A. Also there were more line length options and the 16 ft line set fit my needs better. Seems like the big box stores carry most sizes/models of these units and with a vet/military discount, an 18k unit for under $800 seems like a pretty good deal... hope I have the same opinion once I get it and get it installed!


----------



## Tim9 (Jan 1, 2020)

FWIW....Although not ideal....if one did not have gauges and such, you can kind of cheat. If both inside and outside units are precharged, then hook lines to inside unit and use the internal pressure to bleed the air from the lines. Leave shut off valves closed at outside unit and when you go to tighten lines usually there’s a check valve on the line kit. When you begin to tighten them....you’ll hear air escaping. Usually when the Freon gets to the escaping air at connections the Freon will be evident. Quickly lock down the connection. 
If only the outside unit comes charged. Hook up all lines. Then loosen low side connections at compressor/condenser unit. Open high side and wait for sight and smell of escaping Freon from cracked low side. Tighten line and then-make sure both valves at condenser are open for operation. 
   Not perfect but I was lazy when I installed the cheapest mini split I could find on eBay. It lasted 12 years. Cooled my 1/2 of double in New Orleans before it crapped out. I was good with that.


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 1, 2020)

Had our 18k unit installed for a month now. Using it for occasional heat at the moment. Naturally the efficiency drops as one gets nearer to 10F. We really got it to replace 2-3 window AC units in the summer.
Pierre


----------

